# Carrying dogs longtail possible or suitable trailer better?



## andyh2 (Mar 8, 2008)

Considering options for carrying 2 x Labrador size dogs (60-70lbs each)

Has anyone used a Yuba / Big Dummy to carry a couple of med / large dogs, one each side in 'something' mounted on the side loaders?

Or is this a silly idea that something like a bikes at work trailer with suitable 'bodywork' would be much better for?


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

My shorthair rides in my BOB Ibex trailer...He is slowing down from Arthritis so, he gets to ride around with me still and not exert himself. I also have a enclosed trailer from DoggyRide | market leader in dog bike trailers and I haven't seen any Mundo's or Big Dummy modified yet, but I'm sure it could be done.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

^ thats awesome...my border collie is starting to slow down a bit with age...may have to look into something like that!


----------



## andyh2 (Mar 8, 2008)

That looks great for one. Do you find he's happier in one or the other? 

I've got a child double buggy to convert which would be fine for one dog. The difficulty is I'm often taking my Ma's dog along too.

I've got one of those seat post mounted leash things which works well, except my dog is unhappy on the downhills unless I really slow down to slower than she goes on the uphills!


----------



## wuzilla (Sep 9, 2008)

I've thought about doing this so I can bring my pup to work, and not worry about him staying at home for 10+ hours (I've stopped commuting by bike because of this).

Just wondering how he'll like being toted around in a trailer for an hour.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

The enclosed trailer is better for "Gunner" if there are going to be other dogs around...He gets a little nervous if dogs come running up. I try to exercise him some beforehand so that he is kinda tired. He sits pretty still once we get going.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Rubbermaid boxes might work*

You could put two 36 gallon Rubbermaid storage totes on a Yu Mu or bd. But, if 120lbs of dogs tried to move around all of a sudden you might wish they were in a trailer. Depends on the dogs.


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

There's a guy here in Toronto who runs around with 2 dogs in his BD. He has a big retriever type dog and a small jack russell terrier. The little guy rides in the bike (which is equipped with wide loaders, I believe) all the time, and the big guy gets in and out (with help) depending on his mood.

Super cute.

They ride all over the city that way. I don't think the owner has made any major changes to the bike, but I'm sure some blankets or something would substantially increase the dog's comfort.

I think the hardest part would be convincing the dog to get in. A good centre stand would probably be a good idea, so the bike is level when you load the dogs.


----------



## andyh2 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback.

Beginning to think that maybe a trailer for when there's just Ebony (our dog) and stick with the seatpost spring loaded lead holder when Daisy (Ma's dog) is along too. Just need to stick to flatter routes maybe so Ebony doesn't get phased by being attached downhill.


----------



## J_Hopper (Mar 5, 2005)

I have a Bikes at Work 64a, and I think I could easily carry two large dogs on it. I'd probably have to rig up some side-boards, but I could make it work. That's what's so nice about the BAW trailer. No matter what I need to carry, I can...

Speaking of side-boards, if I was going to make some, I'd probably use 1.25" PVC couplers, affix those to the side of the trailer, then build a 1.25" PVC frame and stick it in the couplers.


----------



## ocsawdust (Apr 30, 2011)

i have a burley flat bed that i put a deck and sides on for my mila. works great. never took it off road but along the beach and around town. she loves it, won't try to jump out. the smile on her face when i hook it up and take her out is priceless.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is a Big Dummy that I saw and took a pic of yesterday, its platform was made to handle too large plastic bins that could hold two big dogs...not sure how easy it would be to put them in though...


----------

